# Two Purebred GSD in IL- Danger of going to Puppy Mill



## Madjukes (Jul 1, 2012)

A guy who has 2 purebred GSD is looking to sell them for a quick buck. He listed them as a breeding pair on Craigslist for anyone who wants to breed GSDs. I'd really hate for them to end up as puppy mill dogs! He lives in Bloomington, IL and told me that the owner had to move, so she left them with a friend. The friend couldnt' keep them so she gave them to him. He's selling them for a quick buck. He's willing to sell them for $150 for both. From what other people on the forum have told me, he's not doing anything illegal, so there's no chance law enforcement can step in. Is there anyone who can rescue these two dogs so they don't end up somewhere awful? Let me know if there's any details I can provide or find out to help!

Male is 2 years old, Female is 3 years old.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

You can try contacting these near by rescues and alert them to the situation. I don't know them, but they may be able to help.


Central Illinois German Shepherd Rescue
Central IL GSD Rescue

Foster Pet Outreach – Peoria, Illinois
Welcome to Foster Pet Outreach | Foster Pet Outreach


----------



## candkdecker (Jan 4, 2014)

Since this posting is old, I'm guessing the dogs are no longer available. Let me know.


----------

